# 18w loss to Hypercoiled cord



## PJS1982

We lost our Eliana at 18w on June 20th. We waited weeks upon weeks for her pathology and finally it came back that she was completely healthy (after a T18 loss at 14w, this was a big concern) and that the only thing they found was that her umbilical cord was hypercoiled to the point that it was hair thin at her belly button. My heart broke all over again with this news and I've been struggling with it daily since. 

My doctor assured me that this would never happen to us again, but that if I fell pregnant again, I would be under a lot of monitoring with an MFM and high risk OB rather than herself. My worry is that it WILL happen again. Has anyone gone through this and gone on to carry to term healthily? This or any other cord anomaly, really.


----------



## Andypanda6570

A lot of people have went on to have healthy babies and so will you..I am so very sorry for your loss.. I lost my Ava at 22 weeks, I delivered her, she was my surprise at 40.. I already had 3 grown boys, I didn't try again, cause of my age.. Don't be discouraged, you will be fine ..XOXOOXOXOXO


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think you should be monitored closely with your next pregnancy, I think if you take and your doctor all the steps it will be ok.. It was a fluke, it wont happen again..<3:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PJS1982

Thank you so much <3

I really want to believe that my next bfp will result in a healthy baby in my arms. I know the chemicals and T18 and the cord anomaly were all flukes, but my fear is yet another fluke. How many times can lightning strike one person? :(


----------



## Andypanda6570

PJS1982 said:


> Thank you so much <3
> 
> I really want to believe that my next bfp will result in a healthy baby in my arms. I know the chemicals and T18 and the cord anomaly were all flukes, but my fear is yet another fluke. How many times can lightning strike one person? :(

:cry::cry::cry:Yes, I know what you mean.. But I do believe you will get a healthy baby...I know you are going through hell right now and I am so sorry,,,I know it is hard to think positive when you have been through so much:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take some time for yourself and you will know in your heart what to do and what not to do..I am always around if you ever want to talk, anytime.. I am so sorry <3:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

My heart aches for you. I didn't lose my daughter to a cord accident but rather a incompetent cervix at 20 weeks. It also really hurt to know that she was healthy. 

I also had a MMC at 10 weeks due to T18 and two back to back chemical pregnancies. I now have healthy son. 

I have faith that you will have a healthy little one in your arms soon. :hugs:


----------



## PJS1982

MrsWez said:


> My heart aches for you. I didn't lose my daughter to a cord accident but rather a incompetent cervix at 20 weeks. It also really hurt to know that she was healthy.
> 
> I also had a MMC at 10 weeks due to T18 and two back to back chemical pregnancies. I now have healthy son.
> 
> I have faith that you will have a healthy little one in your arms soon. :hugs:

This made me cry. I am so sorry for your losses! Our instances seem so similar! I am so glad you have your little boy now and it makes me very hopeful that I'll get my happy ending as well. :hugs:


----------



## PJS1982

Andypanda6570 said:


> PJS1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much <3
> 
> I really want to believe that my next bfp will result in a healthy baby in my arms. I know the chemicals and T18 and the cord anomaly were all flukes, but my fear is yet another fluke. How many times can lightning strike one person? :(
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Yes, I know what you mean.. But I do believe you will get a healthy baby...I know you are going through hell right now and I am so sorry,,,I know it is hard to think positive when you have been through so much:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take some time for yourself and you will know in your heart what to do and what not to do..I am always around if you ever want to talk, anytime.. I am so sorry <3:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so so much. You are lovely! :hug:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## lewood88

So sorry for you loss run, have faith that your next pregnancy will be healthy xxxx


----------



## elmaynet

I'm so sorry for your loss. Being followed by a high risk OB is a good thing. While it wasn't cord, we lost our first at 24 weeks and lost one twin from a delivery at 28 weeks. I am so blessed to have the two wonderful kids that I have and wish you that same joy soon in your future!


----------



## KB83

I lost my baby boy almost a week ago on July 20th at 17 weeks. I started leaking amniotic fluid at 12 weeks and my doctor wasn't very optimistic about the outcome. We had a great heartbeat at every checkup as well as at home on the fetal monitor. I went to the hospital Monday July 18 with bleeding but heartbeat was good and cervix closed. The next day at my check up heartbeat was still good and bleeding had mostly stopped. Wednesday morning I woke up to his cord descending out of me. When we got to the hospital there was no heart beat and I delivered him after being induced. I feel empty and today we picked his ashes up from the funeral home. I want to try again soon but I am also afraid that something will happen again. I'm terrified. I have a healthy 13 yr old who I never had any complications with. I want to believe he is in good hands and we will have a healthy pregnancy when we conceive but it's hard to not worry after going through this.


----------



## LDC

KB83 said:


> I lost my baby boy almost a week ago on July 20th at 17 weeks. I started leaking amniotic fluid at 12 weeks and my doctor wasn't very optimistic about the outcome. We had a great heartbeat at every checkup as well as at home on the fetal monitor. I went to the hospital Monday July 18 with bleeding but heartbeat was good and cervix closed. The next day at my check up heartbeat was still good and bleeding had mostly stopped. Wednesday morning I woke up to his cord descending out of me. When we got to the hospital there was no heart beat and I delivered him after being induced. I feel empty and today we picked his ashes up from the funeral home. I want to try again soon but I am also afraid that something will happen again. I'm terrified. I have a healthy 13 yr old who I never had any complications with. I want to believe he is in good hands and we will have a healthy pregnancy when we conceive but it's hard to not worry after going through this.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby boy, it is a horrendous thing to go through and something that definitely changes you as a person. I have a son now who is a little over five weeks and during his pregnancy I was plagued by anxiety and concern that something would happen, to be honest I think that is standard after a loss and I don't think there is one person who has lost a child and then enjoyed a rainbow pregnancy. Please be assured that because tragedy has struck once that it will happen again; this is something that I didn't believe myself until my son was here and safe. You may feel the same, but just know that rainbow babies are born every day. Get support if you need it and stay positive. I had to tell myself every day "at this moment in time, there is nothing to say that anything is wrong" and although the nine months felt like a lifetime, towards the end of the pregnancy I started to believe and relax a little (like the smallest amount!). Try when you're ready and focus on the positives xxx


----------

